
Skype v7 supports regexp - nergal
Once you written a text to someone you are able to edit it. This can now be performed with regular expressions such as:
Send: hello world
Send: s&#x2F;world&#x2F;friend&#x2F;g<p>Text is then changed from &quot;hello world&quot; to &quot;hello friend&quot; automatically.<p>Not sure if this is completely new or documented. But really nice feature!<p>(Work on Skype 7.26 on OSX)
======
brudgers
Appears to have been around a while.[http://blog.nyaruka.com/skypes-crazy-
regex-easter-egg](http://blog.nyaruka.com/skypes-crazy-regex-easter-egg)

Still very cool.

